# Comcast is a riot some times. Can anyone help with this problem...



## Lazzer408 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know how to open ports in my router and all that. I assigned a static IP of 192.168.0.100 to my computer and any ports I need open are sent to that address. The problem is that I can't host a game or FTP server. The IP assigned to me by the cable modem is 67.184.184.28. Other people have been able to ping it. Please feel free. There is also a FTP running at that address you can try. ftp://67.184.184.28

Anything I may have overlooked? Could their modem hide my IP?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 19, 2009)

Comcast is telling me it is against their TOS to host a game? Ok so if me and all my local friends all have comcast, who's going to host?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 19, 2009)

unless yourt portforward to your PC it all means nothing, And if you don't know what that means do some reasearch.


And do NOT DMZ to your PC.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 19, 2009)

Steevo said:


> unless yourt portforward to your PC it all means nothing, And if you don't know what that means do some reasearch.
> 
> 
> And do NOT DMZ to your PC.





Lazzer408 said:


> I know how to open ports in my router and all that.



I forwarded the required ports from 67.184.184.28 (Router's WAN IP DHCP assigned by the modem) to 192.168.0.100 (My PC's static IP from the router).


----------



## Steevo (Oct 19, 2009)

They could be blocked upstream, or your forwarding is for only the single port the game uses for communication, and not for the ACK port if it is different. Could be your personal firewall is blocking it, could be teh firmware on the router is setup for it but comcast does block port forwarding to specific ports.


Try a online port scanner and see what that shows for the game ports, and your FTP. If it doesn't show open, then you have nothing, but then try opening a common port like 80 or 21 and see if that shows up as open.


Also try turning your firwall completely OFF for the short time the tests anre running if at first it doesn't work. 

Make sure your modem has NAT transversal turned on. Opening a port is not forwarding one, unless it asks what port to open on the WAN, and the final IP destination of that port, performs NAT transversal, your firewall is allowing communications with a specified port, and the program is running, and you can force your external IP in the config file somewhere.


I use Qwest and they were supposed to not allow FTP, game, web, and other servers a few years agi, but we hacked into our modems, and did the deed. Now we have these pansy modems they send out that do a piss poor job of networking but at least they have GUI.


Scanning ports on 67.184.184.28
67.184.184.28 isn't responding on port 21 (ftp).67.184.184.28 isn't responding on port 23 (telnet).67.184.184.28 isn't responding on port 139 (netbios-ssn).67.184.184.28 isn't responding on port 445 (microsoft-ds).67.184.184.28 isn't responding on port 3389 (ms-wbt-server).

I am running a trace into a text file now, and we will see where it ends.


  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1 
  2    27 ms    27 ms    26 ms  hlrn-dsl-gw46-238.hlrn.qwest.net 
  3    40 ms    34 ms    27 ms  hlrn-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.217.189.105] 
  4    50 ms    50 ms    50 ms  dap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.2.89] 
  5    91 ms    50 ms    50 ms  xe-8-1-0.edge2.dallas3.level3.net [4.68.63.49] 
  6    51 ms    50 ms    50 ms  ae-3-80.edge3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.145.136] 
  7    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  COMCAST-IP.edge3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.71.198.38] 
  8    82 ms    82 ms    82 ms  pos-0-9-0-0-cr01.nashville.tn.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.22] 
  9    68 ms    68 ms    67 ms  pos-0-10-0-0-ar01.indianapolis.in.indiana.comcast.net [68.86.90.174] 
 10    70 ms    67 ms    68 ms  pos-0-14-0-0-ar01.area4.il.chicago.comcast.net [68.87.231.17] 
 11    71 ms    70 ms    70 ms  po-60-ur04.nchicago.il.chicago.comcast.net [68.87.230.42] 
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13    78 ms    79 ms    78 ms  c-67-184-184-28.hsd1.il.comcast.net [67.184.184.28]


----------



## dir_d (Oct 19, 2009)

Im pretty sure comcast blocks the default ports. So just throw it on a random port and you should be ok


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 19, 2009)

I finally found someone who told me this modem "may not support that". Refering to serving anything from the lan side of it.


----------



## BobBarr (Oct 20, 2009)

I host games and servers throughout my home network and good ol' comcast told me in a letter i couldn't.....i literally laughed on the phone when i called inquiring about it....they haven't bothered me since after our little flaming session.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> Comcast is telling me it is against their TOS to host a game? Ok so if me and all my local friends all have comcast, who's going to host?



Yeah it is.  Your not allowed,  all though as i know of this only goes for dedicated servers not ones that are hosted while you play..

EDT: As for comcast blocking my ports never happened yet over the last 4 years we been with them.

What ports do you think there blocking ?.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 20, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Yeah it is.  Your not allowed,  all though as i know of this only goes for dedicated servers not ones that are hosted while you play..
> 
> EDT: As for comcast blocking my ports never happened yet over the last 4 years we been with them.
> 
> What ports do you think there blocking ?.



Makes sense as to why I could never have my own dedicated CSS or MW1 server.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Yeah it is.  Your not allowed,  all though as i know of this only goes for dedicated servers not ones that are hosted while you play..
> 
> EDT: As for comcast blocking my ports never happened yet over the last 4 years we been with them.
> 
> What ports do you think there blocking ?.



All of them.

This is interesting though. I opened utorrent 42828 and both utorrent's site and portscan show it being open when utorrent is running. The other ports like 27960 (World of Padman) are closed even if the application is running. I wonder if this is an issue with the OS? I'm running Windows 7.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

Halflife2 Deathmatch dedicated server on 67.184.184.28:27015. Can anyone connect?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2009)

The application is tunneling protocol. It initiates the connection first to the host server, then once the tunnel is open it can exchange information all day long. Getting a listening application information with a modem is different, the modem must first make the connection possible, then pass it on to the PC in the correct method.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2009)

I was able to connect. I was waiting for you...............


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh sorry. I dont have time to play atm. lol Cool you got in! I'll leave it running. have fun


----------

